# I think Robin's getting tired of winter.



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I took him for his walk. It wasn't too cold, so he didn't want right back in. And usually, he likes to play in the snow. 

But today, he was like, 'where's the GROUND!?'


----------

